# New models and photographers portfolio portal



## bravomodels (Jan 14, 2008)

New models and photographers portfolio portal 
from Bravo Models Media 
http://www.bravomodels.tv 
Make and post your portfolio for free


----------



## dbrandon (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks like a cool site. Good luck with it, it's never easy setting something like this up ! :thumbup:

You need to run your TOS page through stripslashes() and htmlentities() before output, it's killing some links


----------

